# NC trout trip



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

It monsooned during the beginning of the week so the rivers were still blown out when we got up there. This made for tough fishing with only 3 people out of the 12 we were up there with ever catching more than 2 fish in a day. I bounced around and checked out streams to fish when conditions were better since no where was fishing much better than anywhere else. Found a couple spots I would definitely like to visit with the water a tad bit lower. All my fish came on a heavy stone fly pattern fished in the current seams or swung through the tail end of the pools. Finally had a good reason to practice my roll casts since you couldn't get out in the river. Thanks again Jonas for practicing with me! Came in super useful this trip. 







[/url]IMG_3633 by wallace west, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3631 by wallace west, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3630 by wallace west, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3629 by wallace west, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_3628 by wallace west, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, our July trip will be here before we know it!!! Looking forward to catching some rainbows and browns!!!


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

That's has me excited! Im heading up to the Chatooga 3/9-3/12 and cant wait!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

beautiful scenery and Trout.
thanks for sharing; catch 'em up.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

AdrenB said:


> That's has me excited! Im heading up to the Chatooga 3/9-3/12 and cant wait!


Dang I'm jealous. If water levels come down you probably timed it just right. There were insects coming off and trout rising towards the end of my trip so you might get into some solid dry fly action.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wallace it was good to meet you. Look forward to fishing with you in the future.


----------

